# Marine's Joke



## Dove (Feb 17, 2005)

This was copied from a Sgt. Grit newsletter I received today...Made us laugh.

Joke

In a crowded city at a busy bus stop, a beautiful young woman who 
was waiting for a bus was wearing a tight mini skirt. As the bus 
stopped and it was her turn to get on, she became aware that her 
skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height of 
the first step of the bus. Slightly embarrassed and with a quick 
smile to the bus driver, she reached behind her to unzip her skirt 
a little, thinking that this would give her enough slack to raise 
her leg. Again, she tried to make the step only to discover she 
still couldn't. So, a little more embarrassed, she once again 
reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little more, and for the 
second time attempted the step, and, once again, much to her 
chagrin, she could not raise her leg. With a little smile to 
driver, she again reached behind to unzip a little more and again 
she was unable to make the step. About this time a large Marine 
Gunnery Sergeant who was standing behind her picked her up easily 
by the waist and placed her gently on the step of the bus. She 
went ballistic and turned to the would-be Samaritan and yelled, 
"How dare you touch my body!, I don't even know who you are!" The 
Gunny smiled and drawled, "Well, ma'am, normally I would agree 
with you, but after you unzipped my fly three times, I kinda 
figured we was friends."

Cpl.Jerry Tiernan, Viet Vet


----------



## middie (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

LOL! Dove! You surprise me sometimes,


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

Thought I'd add this, get's on Marine's nerves. From my Dad, Brunswick Naval Air Station, ASW 1st Officer. What does MARINE stand for? 'My Ass Rides in Naval Equipment!'


----------



## middie (Feb 17, 2005)

lmao damp. love it


----------



## Dove (Feb 18, 2005)

*Damp,
When in Nam with the Marines my DH was coming in after a run to one of the other bases and there was a very large banner in front of the base (Da Nang) that read 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINES. YOUR MOTHER THE NAVY LOVES YOU*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 18, 2005)

LOL! For being such tough guys, the Marines sure catch a lot of grief from the Navy!


----------



## Dove (Feb 18, 2005)

As my DH says "they can't hold a war with out us"[/b]


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 18, 2005)

Touche!


----------

